# lungenbilder



## mod-style (4. Juli 2001)

hi leudde !!!

ich brauche unbedingt bilder von lungen ... entweder große röntgenaufnahmen oder auch richtige bilder von lungen (ob aufgeschnitten oder nich ).

bin kein perverser freak ich will nur nen krasses bild drauß machen um die kreativität von klon zu ehren !


was haltet ihr eigentlich von folgendem satz ?:

logik ist die unlogische dispertinenz der abnormalen parasynonymität in bezug auf das unbekannte sein!  

äußerungen zu dem satz und erklärungen erwünscht .

unglaublich ich finde diese smilies einfach toll *g*
 :-- :#:> 

vor allem die unreal tournament dinger )).

mfg


----------



## snow crash (4. Juli 2001)

nun ja...zu dem obigen satz will ich dir irgendwie noch keine antwort geben... muss erstmal darüber philosophieren...*gg*

aber die smileys von dir sind doch nicht aus unreal tournament! die sind aus quake III arena und counter-strike...sofern ich das beurteilen kann...

geh doch mal auf http://www.nichtraucher.de vielleicht findest du da ja lungen...könnten meiner wahrscheinlich ziemlich ähnlich sehen...*gg*
:smoke:nun denn, 

ya snow


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Juli 2001)

smileys von Quake und CS?? Auf welchem mond lebst du denn
:# :--  <-- diese beiden sind von UT und nicht CS und Q3. Spielst wohl nicht so viele spiele oda kennst du kein UT.



ZU DEM SATZ, äääähhhhhhh BAHNHOF!!!!


----------



## snow crash (4. Juli 2001)

ahhhh, shiat!!! 
das ist ja der eightball mit nur 6 balls...lol , arghhh....lol, versagt!

ich gebe dir recht!

UT ist einfach nicht mein gebiet... %) 

ich bete hiermit um vergebung, bitte, bitte verzeihe mir!

ya *untertäniger* snow


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (4. Juli 2001)

das is der rocket launcher 

8ball wars bei unreal


----------



## snow crash (4. Juli 2001)

bei UT gibts nen rocket launcher?! - krass... das fehlt bei cs noch ein wenig...bazuka, oder so *gg* 

:-- aber der hier ist doch eindeutig ein snipernder cs spieler!

ya snow


----------



## SunBurner2k (5. Juli 2001)

also, das :#  ist 100pro der Eightball aus UT!!! Insider dürften wissen, dass der Eightball ursp. acht Läufe hatte, später aber zwei Läufe gestrichen wurden, der Name aber erhalten blieb! Tja, jahrelange Erfahrung in UT...


----------



## Alirion (5. Juli 2001)

die linke ist meine *g* 
vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter?

regards...


----------



## SunBurner2k (5. Juli 2001)

baaaaaah!! *kotz* *würg* :]


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2001)

@snow crash
ich verzeihe dir, aber bitte lass es mit kommentaren zu spiele die du nicht spielst.
achja, :--  <-- das ist kein CS spieler das ist ein Smiley ,
nein, das ist ein UT spieler mit der SniperRifle 
hier ein pic:


----------



## snow crash (5. Juli 2001)

*arghhhh*

ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen...

UT suckt einfach...das geht nicht in meinen kopf, dass es menschen gibt, die dazu smileys kreieren...*gg*

die lungen sind wirklich abstossend! *üüäärghh*
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nun denn...

ya snow


----------



## mod-style (5. Juli 2001)

*themawechsel*

hi leudde !

danke für die antworten und die hilfe ... ich finds außerdem ganz toll, dass mein beitrag zu so einem spannenden thema geführt hat ... "welcher smilie gehört zu welchem spiel" ... also die smilies gehören 100prozentig zu unreal tournament weil ich da ne sammlung von hab und dan sind noch welche mit eightball und der redeemer usw. dabei.

mfg


----------

